
Firepoker.io - Planning Poker built with AngularJS and Firebase - ca98am79
http://firepoker.io/
======
fintler
The new game page seems to break Chrome's back button.

~~~
dingdingdang
And Firefox's too, odd but this small bit of UI inconsistency is often enough
for me to not look further at an app; simply doesn't bode well.

------
chrishas35
Very cool! We were just discussing the need for something like this as we have
a hybrid on-site/virtual team so our Planning Poker meetings become a bit
difficult.

Couple of suggestions: 1) Allow flexible cards...the numbers we tend to use
are slightly different 2) Allow mass import of stories once the game has
started. Ideally I'd have one persistent URL that I can use in our recurring
invite, instead of having to create a new game every time we enter planning.
But since I can only do a bulk import when creating a new game I'd have to get
a new URL each time.

~~~
blktiger
I would also find it useful to just run the planning poker session without
having to enter any stories. We are often looking directly at our JIRA board
and don't need to fill in any information on a planning poker site.

~~~
evert0n
I like the idea, Thanks!

------
diggan
Looks cool and all but kind of worried about the code. Have a look at it:
[https://github.com/Wizehive/Firepoker/blob/master/app/script...](https://github.com/Wizehive/Firepoker/blob/master/app/scripts/controllers/main.js)

Everything is in the MainCtrl. No separation of concerns, at all. If you have
felt that testing is hard (test folder looks a bit empty), it's probably
because you're not separating things enough.

------
sharmanaetor
Very nice. A post about the technical details of how this was created would be
really appreciated.

~~~
ca98am79
thanks! Great idea - we'll write a blog post about this

------
instakill
My colleagues built [http://hat.jit.su/](http://hat.jit.su/) also using
AngularJS. Nice to see another one of these show up.

------
dolphenstein
I've built a basic poker tracker with AngularJS/FileReader API called
PokerStoker.com. Was just about expecting to see the same! :-) At the moment
its sitting on HD waiting for me to polish it off. If theres any casual poker
players out there that are looking for a simple tracker, msg me. I'll send you
the beta link.

~~~
evert0n
Some advice from my experience; 1. release the source with tests; 2. keep in
mind people may be expecting source code that they can easy take away lessons

------
jogzden
Any idea if you will there will be future integration for something like JIRA?
This could really speed up the process of getting things up there.

~~~
evert0n
I did look into JIRA integration before release it, since we also use it, but
the on-demand version don't support CORS or JSONP, this is something that I
would like to have but will require some extra work, so maybe in the future.

------
thatrailsguy
Very nice.

Suggestions: Allow more than one moderator and possibly a chat box?

~~~
evert0n
Multiple moderators seems a good feature. A chat box may not come to this, I
believe for most of the time users will be using another communication tool
with audio/video like Google Hangouts, Skype and etc.. Thanks for the
feedback.

------
JelteF
By using EmberJS you could have made the pun so much better.

------
hansbbans
anyway to pull issues directly from github?

~~~
evert0n
Left a reply in Github
[https://github.com/Wizehive/Firepoker/issues/14](https://github.com/Wizehive/Firepoker/issues/14)

